# Why no more posters?



## bbjavelina

This sub-forum obviously gets a lot of lurkers. With a 30 something hour old post there have been a lot of looks, but no new posts. Why is that?

I feel pretty sure that a lot of the Afrikaners don't really appreciate us North Americans being on here and soaking up the bandwidth. I can understand that and I'm nowhere near offended. Nor do I intend to offend. 

It's just that I'm "eat up" with the whole African hunting thing and can't stay away and, obviously, can't keep my mouth shut.

How do you good folks "down there" and those of you from "around here" feel about this?

I, for one, would like to see more threads and more responses. Obviously, that's just me, but I'd like to hear how both groups feel.

The whole "African thing" is what keeps my heart pumping.


----------



## Buellhunter

I check in here every so often.


----------



## za_boy

Even the local bowhunting forums have become a lot quieter over the last year, still more active than the South African section at AP though. @bbjavilina, we're not all Afrikaners in SA just so you know and most of us speak English and Afrikaans equally well.


----------



## bbjavelina

za_boy said:


> Even the local bowhunting forums have become a lot quieter over the last year, still more active than the South African section at AP though. @bbjavilina, we're not all Afrikaners in SA just so you know and most of us speak English and Afrikaans equally well.


Thank you, ZA boy.


----------



## Rayner

I think they are all out hunting...with the season coming to an end


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> I think they are all out hunting...with the season coming to an end


Yeah, I can understand they may be busy, but they should take time to come on here and feed my fetish.:shade:


----------



## Matrix

I wish there were more posts in this section....I'm eat up with bow hunting period and Africa in particular. In fact I'm headed out for my first trip to SA on August 11th!! It cant get here quick enough, counting down the days to wheels up!


----------



## bbjavelina

Matrix said:


> I wish there were more posts in this section....I'm eat up with bow hunting period and Africa in particular. In fact I'm headed out for my first trip to SA on August 11th!! It cant get here quick enough, counting down the days to wheels up!


Tell me more about where you're going and what outfitter. What animals do you want to shoot? How many days will you hunt?

On the last day of our first trip I damn near cried. Didn't think I'd ever get to go back, but now we're planning our third trip and I'm just as pumped as on the first one -- no, I'm even more pumped than the first one.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Matrix

We're headed to South Africa to hunt with Limcroma Safaris. We'll be there for 10 days and I'm looking for Kudu, Gemsbok, Wildebeest, Impala, Warthog and hopefully Zebra.
This is a trip that I've dreamed of for a long time and it's finally happening! If this is anything like I think it will be we will be going back.


----------



## bbjavelina

Limcroma is a first class operation and Hannes is a great guy. I liked every one of the PH's as well.

We hunted there on our last trip ('11) and loved it. If you get a chance to hunt "Uncle Pete's place", don't pas it up.

When we were there the Gemsbok were a little tough to come by, but we both got one. Seems to me to be one very tough critter. Mine went over 800 yards and my partners went about 2 miles. No exit wound on either.

I'd suggest taking a good long look at the Waterbucks. Never really considered one until I saw them in person. Easily my favorite trophy.

Anything I can do to help or questions I may be able to answer?
Everything else on you list we saw plenty of and had great opportunities.


----------



## CaveTroll

Hmmmmm also been away for while. Been focusing on practice and my 3d comps... (local SA 3d is great fun and challenging) If you're going for Kudu and Warthog pass some meat this way  can't get enough of it heh heh


----------



## Matrix

I've heard nothing but great things about Limcroma and Hannes and am very much looking forward to it.

Uncle Pete's place....I'll be sure to remember that....thanks!

I really hope that I get a crack at a Gemsbok....that's really high on my list and your right I would consider a Waterbuck....they are very cool looking and I bet even more so in person.

Did you run into any issues getting your bow case once you arrived or did baggage go pretty smooth?



bbjavelina said:


> Limcroma is a first class operation and Hannes is a great guy. I liked every one of the PH's as well.
> 
> We hunted there on our last trip ('11) and loved it. If you get a chance to hunt "Uncle Pete's place", don't pas it up.
> 
> When we were there the Gemsbok were a little tough to come by, but we both got one. Seems to me to be one very tough critter. Mine went over 800 yards and my partners went about 2 miles. No exit wound on either.
> 
> I'd suggest taking a good long look at the Waterbucks. Never really considered one until I saw them in person. Easily my favorite trophy.
> 
> Anything I can do to help or questions I may be able to answer?
> Everything else on you list we saw plenty of and had great opportunities.


----------



## bbjavelina

Baggage was really a breeze. First trip ('09) we grabbed our stuff and walked out. Of course, the bow cases came in on the oversize carousel, but it was well marked. 

Second trip ('11) we had to take our bowcases to some special little area where they looked on them to see if we had any firearms. No big deal and probably 15 minutes.
When we exited the country we had to back thru this little area for whatever reason -- again, maybe 15 minutes.

In '11, after we had cleared customs and immigration, we were approached by a couple of guys in some type of uniform looking clothing demanding money for importation of firearms. It was an obvious scam, so we ignored them and they left after a few minutes.

If you, or anyone else, will PM me with your email address I have some info to share with you. It's too long to post here. Just a little something I put together about things I wish I had known before my first trip.


----------



## Matrix

Thats great, hopefully we'll have the same good fortune getting through with out issue!

I Pm'ed you with my email....thank you.


----------



## Rayner

hope you guys enjoy your SA trip....and most outfitters will take very good care of you!some of them actually don`t even allow local guys like us hunting on their ranches...strictly foreigners only


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> hope you guys enjoy your SA trip....and most outfitters will take very good care of you!some of them actually don`t even allow local guys like us hunting on their ranches...strictly foreigners only


I can only try to imagine how that must make you feel. I'm sure it must be a purely money thing, no?

Just my curiosity, but are you talking about meat hunting or trophy hunting? I know the property we hunted in '09 took locals and, as best I understand, for a pretty good deal. We were there towards the end of the season and they openly talked about the South Africans coming soon.

At the time, the neighboring farm was having a game roundup to get rid of excess animals. Seems that there would be more profit from letting hunters take them than rounding them up with helicopters and trucking them off.


----------



## Matrix

Butch,

I got your email last night and have read through what you put together and there was definitely some useful info in there. Thank you for taking the time to put that together and offering out as a possible guide to others headed over to Africa. We are looking forward to what should be an awesome trip and I will be posting more on the trip after our return.


----------



## Rayner

absolutely a money thing....but this rarely happens.....luckily we are not short on game farms....i can count maybe 5 or 6 within a 30 mile radius from where I live


----------



## Hans Joachim

*Was busy hunting*

Was busy hunting. Here are some pictures for you all.


----------



## Hans Joachim

*More pictures*

More pictures


----------



## bbjavelina

Hans,

Well done. Was that all on the same trip?

So far, I've only hunted the Limpopo and it looked like what you show in your photos. Of course, 99.9% of RSA I have not seen. Is that where you hunted?

We will probably be going the NW Province next year and I'm wondering what it is like.


----------



## Hans Joachim

Yes all was hunted on the same trip. I hunted in Namibia on a farm called Tiefenbach. The area is very similar to the Limpopo region. I have hunted a few times close to Waterpoort in the Limpopo region and it is great to hunt there. 



bbjavelina said:


> Hans,
> 
> Well done. Was that all on the same trip?
> 
> So far, I've only hunted the Limpopo and it looked like what you show in your photos. Of course, 99.9% of RSA I have not seen. Is that where you hunted?
> 
> We will probably be going the NW Province next year and I'm wondering what it is like.


----------



## Rayner

I live in the NW province....and I guarantee you will love every second of it.....what animals are you planning on shooting?


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> I live in the NW province....and I guarantee you will love every second of it.....what animals are you planning on shooting?


My partner and I are both hoping for Black Wildebeest, Zebra, and Springbok with maybe a few others depending on what we see. A possible third to our party will be making his first trip and should be up for most anything, but really wants a Gemsbok.

Are Bushbuck or Bushpig native to the NW province? Porcupines and small cats?

In general, is the NW higher elevation than the Limpopo? And therefore colder?


----------



## Rayner

great selection....i am not 100% if they are native to the NW province....but they will be available to hunt at any decent outfitter....

Some people are easily fooled by the African sun....During the winter months it can be extremely cold!


----------



## Matrix

Very nice Hans....love that Hartebeest! Congrats on an awesome hunt!


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS

All these posts and pics are getting me pumped even more!!!
A few months back my wife and I booked our first Africa Tour for July 2014.
Were hunting with Harry Nel at African Arrow Safaris. 
I'll be hunting, my wife will be an observer. However I think I have her convinced
on trying to harvest a warthog!!! Very pumped about that, she's normally behind 
the camera and doesn't pull the trigger. I have 4 animals that I am interested in
harvesting; Kudu, Gemsbok, Impala and Warthog. I will probably fling a stick at a
Blesbok if the opportunity presents itself. After 8 days of hunting we will be headed
to the Kruger for a 3 night/ 4 day Safari. Then returning to Johannesburg and flying 
down to Cape Town for 2 nights. We will be adventuring out into the rough waters
to experience a cold swim with hopefully, mulitiple great whites, of course we will be 
behind metal bars. This is an absolute dream adventure of mine and I feel super 
fortunate that I found a girl that is willing to share it with me!!! 
Can't Wait!!!!
Keep the posts and pics coming boys!!!
Good Luck to all of you headed to SA.
G-RUSS


----------



## Hans Joachim

Thank you Martix. It was a great hunt! Hope next year again.



Matrix said:


> Very nice Hans....love that Hartebeest! Congrats on an awesome hunt!


----------



## Rayner

I agree...very nice Hartebees....Did it make Rowland Ward?


----------



## bbjavelina

It's killing me that I have to wait 12 more months before I can do it again.

I'm glad to know that some folks will get to hunt this year.


----------



## INbowdude

I got back a week ago from RSA hunting with Dries Visser Safaris. Here's some pics to tide you over.


----------



## INbowdude




----------



## INbowdude




----------



## INbowdude




----------



## Rayner

I just found out today a friend of a friend owns a few acres of land nearby......+-40 blesbuck....never been hunted before

I think this is an amazing opportunity to pop my "walk and stalk" cherry so to speak

But I will definitely be setting up a few pitblinds or treehides 

The possibilities are endless :teeth::set1_applaud::bounce:


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> I just found out today a friend of a friend owns a few acres of land nearby......+-40 blesbuck....never been hunted before
> 
> I think this is an amazing opportunity to pop my "walk and stalk" cherry so to speak
> 
> But I will definitely be setting up a few pitblinds or treehides
> 
> The possibilities are endless :teeth::set1_applaud::bounce:


Will you be getting it done for this season?

I love pitblinds above all others. Probably just coincidence, but I've sure had good luck from them. Sure can be dark and cold though.

Is it true that after the rains start the walk and stalk gets easier?

Be sure to get back with some pictures!


----------



## Rayner

bbjavelina said:


> Will you be getting it done for this season?
> 
> I love pitblinds above all others. Probably just coincidence, but I've sure had good luck from them. Sure can be dark and cold though.
> 
> Is it true that after the rains start the walk and stalk gets easier?
> 
> Be sure to get back with some pictures!


Not that walk and stalk will ever be easy....but i do agree...i've read somewhere a slight drizzle and overcast skies are ideal....it basicly helps to mask your scent and dampen the noise you make moving through the woods or fields...i've noticed animals seem more alarmed and prone to jump the string while the wind is howling....i have no idea why


Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Rayner

I just found an amaazing alternative to paper tuning...Video film a tracer nock and play back in Slowmo!


----------



## Rayner

slight wobble up and down!kay maybe not an "alternative"....but it`s pretty cool!


----------



## bbjavelina

I've long wished for a good high speed camera for just such reasons. Seems that it's not likely to ever be in my budget.


----------



## Rayner

I took this video with my phone.....played it back frame by frame....and got lucky 

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Rayner

I harvested this Blesbuck yesterday on the piece of land I mentioned earlier


----------



## SARASR

Matrix said:


> I wish there were more posts in this section....I'm eat up with bow hunting period and Africa in particular. In fact I'm headed out for my first trip to SA on August 11th!! It cant get here quick enough, counting down the days to wheels up!


Congrats it's here! Make sure to take pics and post up here that should help bbjavalinas get his fix... Lol
Good luck.


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> View attachment 1733117
> 
> 
> I harvested this Blesbuck yesterday on the piece of land I mentioned earlier


Nicely done!


----------



## bbjavelina

SARASR said:


> Congrats it's here! Make sure to take pics and post up here that should help bbjavalinas get his fix... Lol
> Good luck.


I really need that fix. Starting to slip into depression.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS

Beauty Blesbok!!! Congrats!!!
Would love the opportunity to harvest one next year on my trip!
Did you spot and stalk? How far was the shot? How far did he go?
What type of broadhead? Details my man!!! Do tell......


----------



## bbjavelina

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> Beauty Blesbok!!! Congrats!!!
> Would love the opportunity to harvest one next year on my trip!
> Did you spot and stalk? How far was the shot? How far did he go?
> What type of broadhead? Details my man!!! Do tell......


That's the problem! Those of us sitting here at home want to hear every little detail. Those that make the kill are sitting around munching on the chops and grinning. :smile:

Please, help fuel my obsession! It's all I've got to keep my going for another year.


----------



## Rayner

My apologies.....yes i walked and stalked.....but after about 5 hours n decided to climb a tree....it worked much better....they spotted me far too easily on the ground.....3 hours later i finally got a shot at 25m.....i used the NAP Hellrazors......he ran about 20m....walk and stalk is NOT easy!

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> My apologies.....yes i walked and stalked.....but after about 5 hours n decided to climb a tree....it worked much better....they spotted me far too easily on the ground.....3 hours later i finally got a shot at 25m.....i used the NAP Hellrazors......he ran about 20m....walk and stalk is NOT easy!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


Thanks for that. Best of luck to you.


----------



## brae

awsome really enjoyed the pics


----------



## Rayner

It's amazing how a slight elevation improves your chances drastically.....on the ground they came within shooting distance....any movement and your chance is gone....I did not even have time to pick up my rangefinder before they spotted me and ran into the bush...it was definitely a learning experience....patience is key

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> It's amazing how a slight elevation improves your chances drastically.....on the ground they came within shooting distance....any movement and your chance is gone....I did not even have time to pick up my rangefinder before they spotted me and ran into the bush...it was definitely a learning experience....patience is key
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


Not truer words ever spoken. Not just talking bowhunting either.


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS

Thanks Rayner. And again, congrats on a great animal!!!


----------



## Rayner

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> Thanks Rayner. And again, congrats on a great animal!!!


It`s a pleasure!....I will definitely be posting more photos....


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> It`s a pleasure!....I will definitely be posting more photos....


Sure hope you do it where I can see them!


----------



## Rayner

The weather was unlike anything I have ever seen...


----------



## Rayner

Hey guys I was wondering if any of you use carbon express or goldtip arrows?.....i've been using easton for quite a while now...and would like to hear your opinions on some other brands?

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if any of you use carbon express or goldtip arrows?.....i've been using easton for quite a while now...and would like to hear your opinions on some other brands?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4


My experience is a bit limited, but I do have, probably, 6 or so different brands of shafts.

When I first made the switch to Carbons I bought a dozen Axis. Still have them, but hardly ever shoot them. No good reason.

Because of the price difference I tried some Gold Tips. Liked them and have bought probably 6 or 8 dozen since. The GT XT hunter is my go-to shaft.

Strangely enough, last trip to the Limpopo there were a dozen Carbon Express by the trash can. Someone just didn't want to brig them home. I did. I've shot them some and they seem to do fine. 

I've also played around with Arrow Dynamics and Alaska Bowhunting Supply Grizzly Sticks. These are tapered shafts. Wanted to try them to boost my KE and momentum for Africa.

Have a few FMJ shafts as well.

Could have bought a pretty nice bow for what I have invested in arrows I don't shoot. Of course, I still have about 5 dozen Aluminum as well. I mostly use them in the off season just to save my hunting arrows. 

Just now, I have so many GT shafts that's what I'll be shooting for years. I'm happy with them. They seem very durable and maintain their spine and straightness. 

If I were starting over, I'd take a good hard look at the Deer Crossing Archery offerings. Sold online only, for a very nice price, and have excellent reviews in the General Archery Forum. I have no idea how it would work for getting them to the RSA.

Best of luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## nimrod-100

bbjavelina said:


> It's killing me that I have to wait 12 more months before I can do it again.
> 
> I'm glad to know that some folks will get to hunt this year.


You are not alone. 
Same with me. Returned a week ago from a great trip and now have to wait about 12 months again.
If the "Virus Africanus" caught you once you are addicted :smile:


----------



## bbjavelina

nimrod-100 said:


> You are not alone.
> Same with me. Returned a week ago from a great trip and now have to wait about 12 months again.
> If the "Virus Africanus" caught you once you are addicted :smile:


I've heard it said that there's no known cure.


----------



## Rayner

So I guess you guys hunt white tail regularly?in your experience would you say it is more of a challenge to hunt in Africa?I would love to have the opportunity to harvest a white tail deer!


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> So I guess you guys hunt white tail regularly?in your experience would you say it is more of a challenge to hunt in Africa?I would love to have the opportunity to harvest a white tail deer!


That's not an easy question to answer. 

I've hunted Whitetail where it was not uncommon to have at least a dozen (legitimate shooters) a day within shooting range. 
I've hunted Whitetail where you were lucky to get 1 shot in a season.

To me, the biggest difference is that when you're hunting Whitetail, that may be the only game you're likely to see, depending on where you're hunting. Where I hunt you may also see turkeys, hogs, and Javelina, but there are many places where that's not the case. Also there are locales where you are likely to see "exotics".

The fact is that I can go to your country and kill 5 or 6 head of game for what you could come here and shoot 1 Whitetail. Not counting the taxidermy bill!

These days I only want to kill, at most, 2 deer a year. It's just me and the wife these days, and that's about all we'll eat. Five is the most I can take in one year here in Texas. In past years I have taken 4 in Texas and two out of state. 

This is not true of all place in Texas, and surely not in the rest of the country, but where we normally hunt the deer are not very good to eat. Diet, I assume.

It would surely be possible for you to come this way and have a good chance at Whitetail, turkey, hog, Javelina, Blackbuck, Fallow, Sika, and maybe even Nilgai. Maybe a 10 day hunt. I may be forgetting a few. But --- it won't be cheap.

The hunter's paradise you live in is far above what we have. 

If you decide to give it a try, let me know. We'll spend a few days together. The beer's on me.


----------



## AK145

bbjavelina said:


> It's killing me that I have to wait 12 more months before I can do it again.
> 
> I'm glad to know that some folks will get to hunt this year.



I hear ya. We've been putting this next trip together since January for next July...but... 8 months have already ticked off the calendar, time flies.


----------



## bbjavelina

AK145 said:


> I hear ya. We've been putting this next trip together since January for next July...but... 8 months have already ticked off the calendar, time flies.


Pretty much the same for us. We started getting serious in January at the SCI show. 

Only a few more things I need to get done;
Learn to shoot better.
Get in shape. Really!
Two new sets of strings/cables.
Learn to judge trophy quality. If I only knew what I'd get shots at.
Try to convince my partner he's doing it all wrong. Why can't he do things my way?
Find flights on points. That means motivating my wife to get busy.

Minor stuff, really.


----------



## Rayner

I had no idea White tail were so expensive!....are you allowed to harvest a certain amount in each state?

I think the the main difference is that in SA almost 95% of all game are on privately owned land...If it crosses your fences...ITS YOURS!

So basically there are no fixed rates for animals...the farmer decides the price....but they do tend to stick to a certain norm.

Sometimes you are lucky enough to be invited on a Free hunt!

One of my colleagues harvested a Rowland Ward red Hartebees about 2 weeks ago....it was nearing seasons end and the farmer still had to cut down the game numbers to 100% efficiency, 

I don't get that lucky......I`m ALWAYS a paying customer


----------



## bbjavelina

Rayner said:


> I had no idea White tail were so expensive!....are you allowed to harvest a certain amount in each state?
> 
> I think the the main difference is that in SA almost 95% of all game are on privately owned land...If it crosses your fences...ITS YOURS!
> 
> So basically there are no fixed rates for animals...the farmer decides the price....but they do tend to stick to a certain norm.
> 
> Sometimes you are lucky enough to be invited on a Free hunt!
> 
> One of my colleagues harvested a Rowland Ward red Hartebees about 2 weeks ago....it was nearing seasons end and the farmer still had to cut down the game numbers to 100% efficiency,
> 
> I don't get that lucky......I`m ALWAYS a paying customer


Each state has it's own game laws. In the states I'm familiar with, the native game belongs to the state. So, you pay the state for the license, and, often, the landowner for the trespass rights.

Whitetail, themselves, are not expensive unless you book with an outfitter/land owner for a true trophy. 

I don't know about each and every state, but in most you need an out-of-state license. In Texas I believe that's about 10X the cost of a resident. 
You need a place to hunt. You can hunt private land. That can be expensive. Or, you can hunt public land with an outfitter. That can be even more expensive. Or, you can hunt public land on your own. For you, that would require a lot of research and may still be expensive due to transportation, lodging, trophy prep, shipping, etc.

Some states are mostly public land. That's mostly out west. Others have nearly no public land. That would be Texas. Here you usually pay a daily fee or an annual fee. The annual fee thing gives you and your party exclusive rights.

Whitetail are doable on a budget, but it's not easy.

Come give it a try.


----------



## sa-shooter

Good to see so many South Africans here on the forum. Never knew there were so many

SAS


----------



## bbjavelina

sa-shooter said:


> Good to see so many South Africans here on the forum. Never knew there were so many
> 
> SAS


I just wish there were more.


----------



## sa-shooter

bbjavelina said:


> I just wish there were more.


You and me both, I've been trying to get a group together so that we can place bulk orders from Lancaster and save a bit on the smaller things.

It will come with time. Unfortunately where I am there are not alot of archers, atleast compared to northern SA

SAS


----------



## Rayner

Soon after I started Bowhunting/Archery......I thought me and my only archer bud had a unique talent.....we live in a small town.....and believe me I was equally amazed by the amount of South African Bowhunters....I think thr only difference is that they do NOT know "forums"....mostly older people....who still believe a Computer is a waste of time....."why are you NOT in the Bush?"


Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Rayner

And THIS is the main reason most countries think we are AIDS monkeys......with absolutely no common sense....and All black!

Sent from my Galaxy S4


----------

